# Florida Garage Insulation Worth It? - Tampa Bay



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Yes. 

How is the attic vented?


----------



## apeek22 (Aug 24, 2015)

I have a tile roof. Vents are the following


----------



## apeek22 (Aug 24, 2015)

I have a tile roof. Vents are the following

House floorplan, GRF is garage.









Google Maps showing vent locations, 2 total. One is an aluminum vent right at the ridge that is about 6 feet long. The other is NOT a vent for the attic but a vent for the fan above the stove, I wanted to make sure that it was labeled.

There are also 2 gable vents on each side of the house.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Blowing some loose fill fiberglass and you'll definitely feel the difference.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Installing a radiant barrier is most effective for least amount of money. The heat flux from attic to living space can be reduced by 40% with a good DIY install. Less with more insulation than stated here; http://www.fsec.ucf.edu/en/publications/html/fsec-en-15/#decrease

Air seal the drywall ceiling, all penetrations.

Gary


----------

